# Black Magic Scarf - Knit



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

Totally over all those feather yarn scarves?? So BORING and old fashioned now.....

BUT take a look at this very glam little number.

The honeycomb mesh makes this so soft and drapey,and widened, this pattern would create a lovely evening wrap, if you choose beautiful shades of matching yarns.

I see wine, or teal or rich creamy white.

Completely adjustable for width and length.

This is a very easy project for a beginner.

http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/181913988/knitted-mesh-and-eyelash-yarn-scarf-pdf?

$3.60


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That looks so elegant and sassy.....love it!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very unique way to use eyelash! Lovely!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I love it too!


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I love it too!


Katsch did you see I have a Spring lucky draw going?

You are in it so good luck!! ;-)


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

superjan said:


> Katsch did you see I have a Spring lucky draw going?
> 
> You are in it so good luck!! ;-)


No I did not but thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, very unique!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very pretty and different!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I love the way you have combined 2 different texturesxx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is amazing


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

It is unique with the textures, very pretty!!! ;0)


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

What are the two types of yarn you used?


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Definitely a must have pattern to use up all the fashion fun fur left over . 

Thanks for the useful post.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great pattern, beautiful scarf,great yarn combination


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> What are the two types of yarn you used?


Sorry I can't tell you brand names as they were probably thrift store finds or stash from years ago. But almost any kind of simple eyelash yarn can be used as long as it is not TOO over the top long and bulky.

The yarn for the mesh part can be sport weight up to light worsted. 
Most of my patterns can be interpreted in many yarns so beginners aren't daunted by finding an EXACT brand or type.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

quite stunning!!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Such a lovely scarf! Thanks for posting. I love it in black, and i can see it in many other colors as well, even some sparkly bits.
My DIL's mother loves scarves, and I've been looking for a really nice one to knit for her. I do think I've found it!


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

nitchik said:


> Such a lovely scarf! Thanks for posting. I love it in black, and i can see it in many other colors as well, even some sparkly bits.
> My DIL's mother loves scarves, and I've been looking for a really nice one to knit for her. I do think I've found it!


So glad you like it...Everyone who has tried this has been very pleased with it. One lady made it as a wrap in a stunning Sapphire blue and wore it to a wedding over a black dress. I also saw one made in burnt orange worn with chocolate brown.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Mmmm! DIL's Mum loves orange so that's one of the colors I was thinking of too. Maybe just a subtle hint of gold shimmer. She does like black as well. I love novelty yarns and all the pretty things one can do with them.


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

Something very weird happened just now.....I got a notification that someone had repinned this on Pinterest.

Crazy thing is, it was named a Crochet Scarf Pattern and it is not and never was crochet. The PDF says knit, the listing in Etsy says KNIT. The link says KNIT.

HOW can this link show on Pinterest as CROCHET???
I really don't get it......


----------

